# MK2 KR vs MK2 RP (Radiator)



## desmodronic (Jan 10, 2008)

I have noticed that radiator on GTI 16V is shorter than on regular 1.8L engine?



RP Engine:










KR Engine:









Why is that, more power and smaller radiator?


----------

